
A chat room inside the browser console - ed
https://console.chat/
======
aur09
You got my hopes up, thinking you’d discovered some esoteric way of
overloading the console to behave as a chat box itself. Manually calling a
global function from the console and having messages logged to it… I guess it
is clever, but I hate to admit it’s a bit of a letdown.

Also, long polling when websockets exist? Reeeeeeeeeeeeee

Edit: It’s even worse than that! You pull in the entire chat history every 5
seconds! Reminder to everyone on limited bandwidth not to leave this open lol

------
1mbsite
Hey it’s Dalton Edwards the creator of Console.Chat! To whoever shared my
project - thank you! And to everybody enjoying it - thank you!! I know it’s
silly and could be improved upon (that’s why it’s open source)! I code silly
stuff like this all the time just to experiment.

~~~
freakynit
That is what is required. Great work! Keep experimenting. Never get
discouraged no matter what anybody says. And keep collaborating :)

------
1mbsite
Anybody claiming to be me (Dalton) or an admin/moderator is lying. Anybody can
set their username to anything and I advise everybody to exercise caution as
impersonation is very easy. Thanks

~~~
skunkworker
Your censor doesn't work on unicode fonts.

~~~
rmetzler
and I wonder how easy it is to make people type the British slang for
cigarettes.

------
giancarlostoro
Reminds me of hackmud, which is annoying as hell because you gotta use
programming language styled commands to do anything, instead of a more shell
friendly typing language... This isn't as annoying as Hackmud at least, since
it's just username("") and send("") you use to talk / set your username.

------
jimbo1qaz
After typing cc(), nothing I type works:

Firefox: Uncaught SyntaxError: Invalid or unexpected token

Chrome: Uncaught SyntaxError: Invalid or unexpected token

~~~
D_B_Koopa
type "send("message","color in hex"(optional))

------
bhl
Does anyone know if you can exploit the CodeMirror instance that's installed
with every download of the Chrome browser? Fun fact: you can inspect the web
inspector if you have it in a separate window to confirm that it does indeed
use CodeMirror. Very meta.

------
nanomonkey
I really enjoy Cabal ([https://github.com/cabal-club/cabal-
cli](https://github.com/cabal-club/cabal-cli)), which is a decentralized chat
client at the terminal (built on DAT/Hypercore).

------
MrStonedOne
Fixed it in my fork:
[https://github.com/MrStonedOne/console.chat](https://github.com/MrStonedOne/console.chat)

Swearword filtering removed.

------
grenoire
Oefh, this apparently doesn't page the messages, and instead loads all of them
for the given domain at once at an interval—over and over again. Besides that,
cool!

~~~
shkkmo
The 'read' api is incredibly simple.

[https://github.com/DaltonWebDev/console.chat/blob/master/api...](https://github.com/DaltonWebDev/console.chat/blob/master/api/read.php)

~~~
z3t4
Make it a habit to always filter user input. Eg. Variables put into paths and
SQL.

~~~
1mbsite
I have patched the path traversal security bug in production, just haven’t
pushed to GitHub. This project was coded upwards of 6 months ago I’ve learned
a lot since then.

~~~
shkkmo
I would recommend never running code in production that you haven't commited
into git.

------
freakynit
4 things: 1\. It doesn't use p2p discovery 2\. It uses php 3\. It polls 4\. We
have to call functions

Nonetheless, this is a good idea and the first version works! That matters :)

~~~
1mbsite
Yeah it’s not really possible for it to work without calling functions, as
that’s how the developer console functions. Thanks for the feedback! I coded
this ages ago and was surprised to see it on Hacker News!

------
zamadatix
Should set background color to something that contrasts with the text color as
not all browser consoles are a solid white.

------
godelski
Is there a demo? I turned off UBlock and HTTPs everywhere. Still nothing.
(FF67 on Linux)

~~~
theemathas
It's in the browser console. In chrome, that can be accessed by menu->more
tools->developer tools

~~~
z3t4
Ctrl+Shift+I should work in most browsers.

------
parksy
I'm a bit disappointed, I did domain = "news.ycombinator.com" and no one
showed up to the party.

------
t0astbread
This is cursed since the mods are totally overwhelmed right now but it's super
funny

------
arkitaip
I love everything about this.

------
jesuisuncaillou
Why the swearword filter ? Already got some toxic conversations here ?

------
NilsIRL
Is there a way to get the browser console on mobile?

------
phinnaeus
I'm not really sure what's special about this. Instead of showing chat
messages in an element on the page, they are emitted via console.log().

~~~
sergiomattei
It's nothing fascinating engineering wise. It's just clever and interesting to
see.

It's a cool toy project people can play with. I'm surprised nobody ever did it
before. It's so clever.

~~~
molmalo
I wouldn't say nobody ever did it before... as it's not something incredibly
novel... but it's still fun.

For example, while playing Airmash (an web game posted here around Dec 2017,
now dead but another implementation still exists in starma.sh ), some of us
were using a private chat (it used websocket though)... and this chat could be
loaded and used via the console from any site....

